# Feeding tips for a newbie



## stacie (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey all, my bees finally arrived on Friday. I hived the two packages Friday afternoon using the "remove five frames, put the open package into the hive, place the queen, leave a feeder on, and remove the package 24 hours later." It worked very well and I received my first beekeeper sting yesterday while removing the package boxes. I am officially an initiate.

Some questions:

Both hives have a baggie feeder with 1:1 syrup, as recommended in CIG. Each used two pounds water/two pounds sugar (it was 4# bag of sugar). In the interest of not getting into the hives too often but still keeping them fed while they settle in, should I check on this amount of syrup sooner than my planned mid-week check to make sure the queens are free? 

I've read various approaches to feeding new package hives: "feed until they don't take it anymore," "feed until there's a flow," etc. I won't have any brood until mid-June at the earliest, and I'm running interwoven PF100s and foundationless frames. For how long should I expect to have them on syrup?

It took ants no time at all to realize there was sugar syrup nearby and they're all over the panel of privacy fencing that I used as a floor for my hive area (I may have gone overboard with that). The hives are on cinderblocks on the fence panel (which is flat on the ground) and can't easily be dropped into cans of oil. Is a light dusting of Diatomaceous Earth my best bet for hindering the ants as they walk about the 6' x 8' section of wooden fence the hives are on?

You know what the books didn't exactly drive home and I somehow failed to adequately conceptualize? The total creepy-crawly feeling that goes with roiling hordes of thousands of insects. What a crazy thing that is. I'm looking forward to getting more confident with them. 

Thanks for any veteran advice.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

1. Feeding. You will find feeding is situational. In your situation with new packages and no drawn out comb. Keep feed on them as long as they are taking it!. You need to build comb, brood and get ready for winter stores. Next year the need to feed (or feed at all) and when for this new hive will change. 

2. Ants. Have not suggestions. I just live with them.


Congrads, I think on the first sting. Hope it's in a less obvious spot so folks will not say "told ya so". * What did you do wrong to get stung? * It is always our fault when it happens.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would feed until they have capped stores and a flow. If you feed constantly they will eventually backfill the brood nest and swarm. If you don't feed, they could starve. If you feed until they have capped stores they have enough that they think they have some to put in long term storage. Think of capped stores as "money in the bank" instead of living hand to mouth. That's a sign they could survive a week of rainy weather or other problems. If there is a flow, they should be able to fend for themselves at that point.


----------



## stacie (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll just eyeball it and hope they get a box built out pretty fast. 

As for what I did to get stung, yes, definitely my fault. I was jumpy and amateurish with them and they sensed it. I probably knocked my pinkie into a bee while trying to lift the package out without actually touching the package (did I mention I'm green like the springtime?) and got a stinger right on the pinkie joint. 

It actually turned out to be a benefit. It forced me to step away, wash my hands, tend to the smoker better, and take a minute to calm down. The rest of the procedure went smoothly, and the second hive went quickly and without incident. I have every confidence that they'll let me know when I'm being an idiot about this. In other words, I'm probably going to get stung pretty regularly for a while.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Diatomaceous Earth attacks the exoskeleton of insects. Bees are insects too. Can you put another ant control like a liquid on the ground under the hive stand? It would be better than giving the bees something to track in to their own demise.
Confidence comes with experience. You will get stung less and less as the bees train you.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

stacie said:


> As for what I did to get stung, yes, definitely my fault.


In a year you will be getting stung on purpose! Helps with painful joints like my tennis elbow. Really does help.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

"...The total creepy-crawly feeling that goes with roiling hordes of thousands of insects. What a crazy thing that is. I'm looking forward to getting more confident with them...."

I am also a first year beekeeeper with no past experience with bees. I feel much the same way about my bees as it sounds like you do. The pictures and videos I studied for months did not remotely prepare me for getting real close and personal with a horde of determined, active bees. 

The first time I opened the covers of my 2 hives, I broke out in a nervous sweat and got a lightheaded feeling. I felt like a complete and utter doofus, fumbling and awkward. It didn't help that the hives were in the hot sun at the time! (Well, hot for May in Iowa, that is.)

The next time, things were better because I had a small sense of what to expect. I tried to stay clear headed and focused on my task, and not let myself be distracted by the bees swirling about. I also enjoyed watching the bees as they scurried about on the comb. Learning to see the bees as individuals has helped me feel more calm.

Like you, if I need a short breather, I take it and the work goes better. The old saying I grew up with -- The faster I go, the behinder I get -- seems to apply doubly when working with the bees. I'm sure I will become more confident and sure-footed (sure fingered?) as time goes on, and that will also help.

--DeeAnna


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

stacie said:


> ... and I received my first beekeeper sting yesterday while removing the package boxes. I am officially an initiate.


Man I still haven't gotten stung after four inspections and I haven't had my gloves on for the last two and I'm freaked out for when I do get dinged cause I've never been stung before! I accidentaly came down on top of one of the ladies on Monday when doing an inspection and ticked her off to no end! She came at me like a bullet but didn't ever stick me!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, hey, Moon, I'd say it's a matter of "when" not "if"! But don't freak out about it. I'm not overly fond of getting stung either, but the reality is not nearly as horrible as one's imagination.

The actual sting feels like getting sharply stuck with a rose thorn. I'm not too fond of the itching and swelling for the next few days. The amount of itch/swell varies though. Stings to the hands are not too bad, but I really don't care for stings to the face. Getting the stinger out ASAP if possible also makes a difference. I have heard the more stings, the less reaction, so that is good.

I really do think wearing those thin nitrile (not latex) "exam" gloves helps. Yes, a bee can sting through them, but (so far in my experience) the stinger sticks in the nitrile, not in your skin, and there is only a tiny dose of venom injected if at all, and there is little effect other than the initial "stick". 

--DeeAnna


----------



## kaydee (Apr 20, 2011)

table salt or borax in a line around edge of fence panel should do the job on the ants. supposedly they won't cross it. i used borax on ant nests in my lawn a few years ago-got rid of them quick.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Salt or borax might work to get rid of the ants, but beware of unintended consequences. In ancient warfare, salt was sometimes spread on the soil to so most plants cannot grow, thus killing one's enemies by starvation rather than by the sword. Salt poisoning of the soil can last for years, if enough salt is applied. Borax is probably a little safer for ant control. It contains boron, a valuable plant and animal micronutrient. But too much of a good thing (the boron I mean) can be toxic to plants and critters, so don't go overboard with it. --DeeAnna


----------



## Honningbarnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Cinnamon is supposed to help with ants. I would not use borox, it's toxic.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Something I read in the 'Beekeeping for Dummies' book was to set your hive stand (presumable a four legged structure) in coffee cans full of used motor oil. Each leg of the stand rests in a pool of contained oil and the ants can't cross the oil pond. I think this would work with canola oil or some other type of oil if you didn't have a vehicle in need of changing


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

Honningbarnet said:


> Cinnamon is supposed to help with ants. I would not use borox, it's toxic.


I've heard the same thing. The next time I'm in Dollar General I'm going to pick up several bottles of the cinnamon they sell cheap and give it a try. If it don't kill the ants at least they'll smell really good. :gh:


----------

